# weil das Haus verkauft und abgerissen wird



## Neretva

Me gustaría saber qué es estilísticamente mejor:


...., weil das Haus verkauft und abgerissen *wird*
...., weil das Haus  verkauft *wird* und abgerissen *wird*

Es un ejemplo muy simple, pero me gustaría saber si es mejor omitir un "wird" o poner ambos, y no sólo en frases breves, como esta, sino en frases más largas.

gracias


----------



## Spharadi

En tu ejemplo el primer caso es mejor.  Según mi experiencia, no siempre se puede omitirlo.  Veremos qué dicen los germanohablantes. 
Saludos


----------



## EvilWillow

Sí, yo también creo que es estilísticamente mejor evitar la repetición porque aquí no crea ningún tipo de énfasis, solo es redundante.


----------



## Neretva

EvilWillow said:


> Sí, yo también creo que es estilísticamente mejor evitar la repetición porque aquí no crea ningún tipo de énfasis, solo es redundante.


 

¿Y si la frase fuera más larga?

z.B.:  Ich glaube, dass das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten und dem Hund verkauft *wird*, und das gelbe Haus mit dem Baun und die blauen Blumen auch verkauft wird.

Dummer Satz.

Aqúí sería correcto dejar el _*wird*_ o no dejarlo ?????????????


----------



## Geviert

...., weil das Haus verkauft und abgerissen *wird*

puede omitirse, la conjunción _und_ lo permite.


----------



## Spharadi

> Ich glaube, dass das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten und dem Hund verkauft *wird*, und das gelbe Haus mit dem Baun und die blauen Blumen auch verkauft wird.


En tu ejemplo  puedes reemplazar el segundo "verkauft wird" por "ebenfalls" o similar. 

 Ich glaube, dass das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten verkauft *wird*, und das gelbe Haus mit dem Baum und den blauen Blumen ebenso.

Dos  ejemplos más:
Ich glaube, dass das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten verkauft (wird) und das alte Fachwerkhaus unter Denkmalschutz gestellt wird.    
Pienso que en este caso el primer "wird" se puede omitir.  Como ves, depende del contexto y también del "Sprachgefühl". 
"Ich weiss, dass Ende Jahr die alte Fabrik geschlossen wird, aber ob deren Präsident entlassen wird, das mag ich nicht zu sagen".  En este caso no estoy muy seguro, personalmente no lo omitiria.


----------



## Liana

> Dos ejemplos más:
> Ich glaube, dass das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten verkauft (wird) und das alte Fachwerkhaus unter Denkmalschutz gestellt wird.
> Pienso que en este caso el primer "wird" se puede omitir. Como ves, depende del contexto y también del "Sprachgefühl".
> "Ich weiss, dass Ende Jahr die alte Fabrik geschlossen wird, aber ob deren Präsident entlassen wird, das mag ich nicht zu sagen". En este caso no estoy muy seguro, personalmente no lo omitiria.



Otra opsión sería:
Ich glaube, das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten wird verkauft und das alte Fachwerkhaus unter Denkmalschutz gestellt. 


"Ich weiss, dass *Ende des Jahres* die alte Fabrik geschlossen wird, aber ob deren Präsident (mejor es "Vorstand") entlassen wird, das *vermag* ich nicht zu sagen/ kann ich nicht sagen". 
En este caso no estoy muy seguro, personalmente no lo omitiria. 
Yo tampoco lo omitiría.

__________________


----------



## Neretva

Liana said:


> Otra opsión sería:
> Ich glaube, das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten wird verkauft und das alte Fachwerkhaus unter Denkmalschutz gestellt.
> 
> 
> "Ich weiss, dass *Ende des Jahres* die alte Fabrik geschlossen wird, aber ob deren Präsident (mejor es "Vorstand") entlassen wird, das *vermag* ich nicht zu sagen/ kann ich nicht sagen".
> En este caso no estoy muy seguro, personalmente no lo omitiria.
> Yo tampoco lo omitiría.
> 
> __________________


 
Creo que la diferencia está en el "und" y el "aber".

gracias, por la otra opción, pero me interesa precisamente la repeción en el otro tipo de estructura.
Danke!!


----------



## EvilWillow

Spharadi said:


> En tu ejemplo  puedes reemplazar el segundo "verkauft wird" por "ebenfalls" o similar.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass das rote Haus mit dem grossen Garten verkauft *wird*, und das gelbe Haus mit dem Baum und den blauen Blumen ebenso.



O simplemente "... und den blauen Blumen auch." No hace falta repetir "verkauft wird", eso incluso suena un poco raro.


----------



## Neretva

Danke  schön !


----------

